# Mitfahrer in SB-Güdingen gesucht.



## kit3 (2. September 2008)

hi leute,

ich bin vor kurzem von riegelsberg nach saarbrücken güdingen gezogen und suche ne mitfahrgelegenheit bei jemanden der sich hier in der gegend en bissel auskennt damit ich mal die ganzen guten ecken kennen lern.

berg hoch und runter dürfte ich für meinen begleiter keine bremse sein


----------



## Laktatbolzen (2. September 2008)

Servus,

kann Dir gerne in Spicheren etwas zeigen...iss ganz lustig dort oben.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kit3 (3. September 2008)

von spicheren hab ich schon gehört das dort ein kleiner bikepark sein soll,aber ich such er jemand der hier ein paar gute tourenstrecken kennt.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (3. September 2008)

schau mal was ich für räder fahre, denkst du das ich mit nem razorblade in einem selbst gebastelten pseudo bikepark rum fahre.
bestimmt net.


----------



## PirateSB (3. September 2008)

also spicheren ist auf jeden fall ne reise wert - lass es dir einfach mal v. ihm zeigen


----------



## k.wein (3. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich wohne seit drei Jahren in Güdingen und kenne mich halbwegs in Spichern, St. Ingbert und Ensheimer Gelösch aus. Ich fahre zwei bis vier mal die Woche. Melde dich mal wenn du willst. Wo wohnst du in Güdingen ? Ich wohne auf der Unner .
Gruß.
           Karsten


----------



## k.wein (3. September 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> kann Dir gerne in Spicheren etwas zeigen...iss ganz lustig dort oben.
> 
> Gruß Tilo



Hallo Thilo.
Bist du derjenige, der im Winter mit einer Selbstbau HID Lampe die Wälder unsicher macht ?  
Ich habe mir auch ne Lampe gebastelt, wollte mir aber auch mal eine HID anschauen. Wäre nett, wenn wir mal was abmachen könnten.
Gruß.
      Karsten


----------



## kit3 (3. September 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> schau mal was ich für räder fahre, denkst du das ich mit nem razorblade in einem selbst gebastelten pseudo bikepark rum fahre.
> bestimmt net.



okay,wenn du nächste woche zeit hast und das wetter mitspielt können wir uns ja mal für ne runde treffen.


----------



## kit3 (3. September 2008)

k.wein schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wohne seit drei Jahren in Güdingen und kenne mich halbwegs in Spichern, St. Ingbert und Ensheimer Gelösch aus. Ich fahre zwei bis vier mal die Woche. Melde dich mal wenn du willst. Wo wohnst du in Güdingen ? Ich wohne auf der Unner .
> Gruß.
> Karsten




hi,

ich wohne in der saargemünder straße,gegenüber von der feuerwehr.nächste woche wenn gutes wetter ist könnten wir ja mal ne runde drehen.fährst du mit dem rad aus deinem fotoalbum oder ein richtiges mountainbike?

gruß,alex.


----------



## k.wein (3. September 2008)

Im Fotoalbum waren die Bilder meiner Stadtschlampe. Mit dem fahre ich auf die Arbeit. Ich habe mal von meinen MTB`s Fotos eingestellt.
Nächste Woche muss ich mal schauen, ich habe Montag und Dienstag Mittagschicht. Ab Mittwoch Lehrgang, da bin ich aber gegen 15:00 zu Hause.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## kit3 (3. September 2008)

das blaue klein hardtail hab ich wenn ich mich recht entsinne letzten samstag  gegen 10 uhr an der güdinger schleuse gesehen als ich mit rennrad unterwegs war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (3. September 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/174627
Letzten Samstag war ich mit dem unterwegs.


----------



## k.wein (3. September 2008)

Wie lade ich Fotos direkt in meinen Beitrag .
Ich bin echt zu dämlich dazu


----------



## kit3 (3. September 2008)

hast du sonst noch ein paar fahrräder von denen ich wissen sollte


----------



## k.wein (3. September 2008)

Ich habe ne kleine Sammlung. 
Auch noch ein schöneres Quantum Pro und ein Singlespeed Rennrad.


----------



## kit3 (3. September 2008)

ein singlespeed rennrad wollte ich mir auch mal irgendwann kaufen,super kultig die teile.

wenn wir beide uns gut verstehen und das tempo passt obwohl du nach deinen rädern schneller bist als ich können wir ja mal öfters ne runde zusammen drehen,such halt schon länger en trainingspartner hier in der gegend.alleine ist halt immer ein wenig langweilig.

wie alt bist du wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## Der P (3. September 2008)

Also wenn ihr mir nicht zu schnell seid....wohne auch in der Saargemünder Straße halt am Ende von St.Arnual.
Mit Karsten war ich ja letzten Winter schionmal nachts unterwegs, das hat vom Tempo her ja gepasst. Bin zur Zeit hauptsächlich auf dem Mtb unterwegs und leider auch nicht so viel/ lang wie ich gerne würde, hab noch Probleme mim Rücken und muss bissl locker machen. Trotzdem sind wir auch etwa 4 mal die Woche unterwegs.

Könnt ja hier mal bekannt geben wenn ihr fahren geht, würde mich dann anschließen wenns passt.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (5. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich komme erst jetzt zum Antworten, ich war zwei Tage auf der Eurobike.
Ich bin 41 Jahre, habe mich aber ganz gut gehalten.
Ich fahre so drei mal pro Woche abwechselnd Rennrad und MTB.Am Sonntag wollte ich nochmal fahren gehen. Wenn jemand Zeit hat :      0171- 7475034. Einfach mal anrufen.


----------



## Der P (6. September 2008)

Ich werde am Sonntag glaube ich ne CTF in Schwarzenholz fahren...


----------



## kit3 (6. September 2008)

ich bin am sonntag in der riegelsberg heimat im wald unterwegs.
aber nächste woche können wir auf jeden fall mal ne runde drehen.


----------



## stefansls (6. September 2008)

Der P schrieb:


> Ich werde am Sonntag glaube ich ne CTF in Schwarzenholz fahren...


 Na dann viel Spass morgen. Schwarzenholz ist die ********ste CTF die es gibt. Hier der thread dazu :http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=296937&highlight=CTF+Schwarzenholz


----------



## stefansls (6. September 2008)

scheißßeßte


----------



## stefansls (6. September 2008)

sollte es heißßen


----------



## Der P (6. September 2008)

Na tolle Wurst....mir tut eh die Schulter noch schweine weh, dann werd ich mich glaub ich nicht nach Schwarzenholz schaffen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. September 2008)

ei, ich bin dann auch mal am start. aber eher bisje langsamer unterwegs.... es sei denn es geht dann runter. schwerkraft rulez :-D


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. September 2008)

kit3 schrieb:


> ich bin am sonntag in der riegelsberg heimat im wald unterwegs.
> aber nächste woche können wir auf jeden fall mal ne runde drehen.



hey, das wäre ja dann heute... da fällt mir ja grad ein, ich muss ja los. wir treffen uns ja gleich


----------



## k.wein (8. September 2008)

Ich hätte am Mittwoch und Donnerstag Zeit, allerdings erst gegen 16:30 - 17:00 Uhr. Vielleicht wird ja der erste Nightride für dieses Jahr draus 
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefansls (9. September 2008)

Mal was anderes: Wer ist denn jetzt alles in Schwarzenholz gefahren und wie fandet Ihr es? MFG


----------



## kit3 (9. September 2008)

k.wein schrieb:


> Ich hätte am Mittwoch und Donnerstag Zeit, allerdings erst gegen 16:30 - 17:00 Uhr. Vielleicht wird ja der erste Nightride für dieses Jahr draus
> Gruß.
> Karsten




mittwoch oder donnerstag würde bei mir auch gehen.donnerstag wäre mir jedoch lieber.

gruß,alex.


----------



## k.wein (9. September 2008)

Wie wäre es dann Donnerstag 17:00 an der Feuerwache ?


----------



## Ransom Andy (9. September 2008)

@k.wein:  wunder dich aber nicht wenn kit3 öfter dem waldboden hallo sagt


----------



## Laktatbolzen (9. September 2008)

donnerstag 17 uhr feuerwache in güdingen....da wäre ich auch dabei.

gruß tilo


----------



## kit3 (9. September 2008)

17 uhr feuerwache güdingen ist perfekt,da muss ich bloß die straße überqueren

@Ransom Andy: warum steht nach der nassen glitschigen verflixten wurzel auch ein baum mitten auf dem weg


----------



## Ransom Andy (9. September 2008)

kit3 schrieb:


> 17 uhr feuerwache güdingen ist perfekt,da muss ich bloß die straße überqueren
> 
> @Ransom Andy: warum steht nach der nassen glitschigen verflixten wurzel auch ein baum mitten auf dem weg



jo, genau!!! der arschbaum! und nicht zu vergessen die pfütze die du breitseits erwischt hast...


----------



## k.wein (9. September 2008)

Dann wirds wohl lustig am Donnerstag. Bis dann. Bei den Bodenproben kann ich auch ganz gut mitreden. 
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. September 2008)

mitfahren würde ich auch gerne.

aber ich bring mein rad heut zum händler, zwecks inspektion und so... aber am WE is evtl PUR angesagt. Wenn ich a) mein Radl wieder hab und b) das Wetter mitspielt und c) meine Freundin mitspielt :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (10. September 2008)

geht morgen 17 uhr noch klar???

kann sein das ich 5 min später komm hab erst um 16 :30 feierabend....und komm dann mit dem rad runter nach güdingen.
Ich bring mal meine leuchte mit wenns etwas länger wird )

gruß tilo


----------



## kit3 (11. September 2008)

moin,

also ich bin um 17:00 uhr auf jeden fall an der feurwache und karsten bzw. k.wein wollte ja auch dort sein.wir warten dann auf dich wenns länger dauert
so,das frühstück ruft.

bis später,gruß alex


----------



## Laktatbolzen (11. September 2008)

sory muss absagen komme heute nicht pünktlich aus der firma raus...
könnten wir uns net oben in spicheren treffen??? das dürfte zeitlich hin hauen, wenn ihr dort fahren wollt!!

Gruß tilo


----------



## k.wein (11. September 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> sory muss absagen komme heute nicht pünktlich aus der firma raus...
> könnten wir uns net oben in spicheren treffen??? das dürfte zeitlich hin hauen, wenn ihr dort fahren wollt!!
> 
> Gruß tilo



Alex und ich sind gefahren. War ne gute Tour, nur etwas viel Matsch, für nen Schönwetterfahrer wie mich. Ich möchte am Samstag oder Sonntag  nochmal fahren.
Evtl. Richtung St. Ingbert auf der Pur oder ähnliches.Wer Zeit hat, bitte melden.
Gruß.
      Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (11. September 2008)

17 uhr hätte ich net gepackt :-((
Ich bin dann oben in spicheren meine hausrunde gefahren war okay.

Sonntag,
wollte ich auch auf die PUR das trifft sich ja super. Kolege von mir kommt vieleicht auch noch mit.
Wann wolltest Du los?? Und ich gehe mal davon aus das du die grüne fahren willst ;-)

gruß tilo


----------



## k.wein (11. September 2008)

Ich schließe mich allem an. Am Besten wäre Sonntag Früh, dann hat die Famillie Mittags noch was von mir. Wir könnten uns am Kreisel in Güdingen in der Nähe der Pferderennbahn treffen und durchs Ensheimer Gelösch zur Pur fahren.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (11. September 2008)

bin ich am we auch auf der pur unterwegs.. aber da ich euch bremsen würde, fahr ich alleine :-D


----------



## kit3 (12. September 2008)

moin,

also sonntag wär ich auch dabei, wetter soll ja gut werden.
nur wieviel kilometer sind das denn von hier bis nach igb die pur noch dabei und wieder zurück? eventuell würd ich dann nämlich mein rad ins auto werfen und wir treffen uns in igb

gruß,alex.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (12. September 2008)

Ich bin die tour schon mal von Stiring aus gefahren hatte zum schluß 105 km auf dem tacho.
Das werd ich am sonntag wohl wieder tun.

Zeitpunkt wie wäre es mit 9 uhr in güdingen an der rennbahn dann hätten wir auch genug zeit!!
Von dort dann ungefähr 45 min fahrt bis sengscheidt.
Sagen wir wenn kit3 mit dem auto kommt, 10 uhr sengscheidt??

gruß tilo


----------



## kit3 (12. September 2008)

also dann fahr ich lieber mit dem auto.
wenn karsten auch mit 9 uhr pferderennebahn einverstaden ist könnte ich ja um 10 uhr am kreisverkehr beim autohaus kilian warten?

gruß,alex.


----------



## k.wein (12. September 2008)

105 km hört sich doch gut an.
Ich bin am Sonntagmorgen um 9 Uhr da. Es sei denn es schüttet wie aus Eimern.
Wir treffen uns am Besten am Kreisel vor der Rennbahn. Da ist eine Bank , eine Fußgängerampel und ne Telefonzelle.
Gruß.
       Karsten


----------



## kit3 (12. September 2008)

soll ich dann in st.ingbert beim autohaus kilian dort am kreisverkehr auf euch warten um 10 uhr oder wo wäre es am besten?

gruß,alex.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (12. September 2008)

okay karsten dann treffen wir uns um 9 uhr in güdingen.

und sind dann um 10 uhr am autohaus und sammeln alex ein. 
kolege von mir kommt auch um 10 uhr dort hin.

gruß tilo


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. September 2008)

viel spass wünsch ich euch... vllt begegnen wir uns ja


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. September 2008)

Hi Mädels, 
schade, dachte ich treffe Euch bei der CTF in Reimsbach. 

Den Wald in St. Ingbert pflügt Ihr doch eh jeden Tag um. 

Anfahrt nach Reimsbach aus SB, CTF und dann nach Hause, grade mal 150km. Also gutes Grundlagentraining für Euch. 

Wünsche Euch am Sonntag viel Spaß auf der Pur.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (12. September 2008)

Markus 150 km....wir wollen es mal nicht übertreiben.....will ja nochmal heil zuhause ankommen.

Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß bei der CTF......

gruß Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (13. September 2008)

Fährt ihr bei dem Sch.... Wetter 
Ich hätte schon Lust, euch mal kennzulernen, aber ich habe heute schon zwei Stunden geputzt, damit sich wieder alles ohne Geknirsche dreht.
Gruß.
      Karsten


----------



## kit3 (13. September 2008)

also ich bin morgen auf jeden fall am start um 10 uhr beim autohaus.regenen soll es morgen ja nicht, bloß die sonne soll scheinen

gruß,alex.


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. September 2008)

wenn alles klappt und ich fit aus der kufa komme bin ich morgen auf der grünen unterwegs...


----------



## Der P (13. September 2008)

Ich denk ich werd morgen in Reimsbach unterwegs sein.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (13. September 2008)

also ich fahre morgen auf jedenfall....bin auch um 9 uhr in güdingen
und dann um 10 am autohaus.

gruß tilo


----------



## kit3 (13. September 2008)

suppi

wie schauts mit dir aus karsten?


----------



## k.wein (13. September 2008)

Okay, Okay,
Aber wenn mein Rad ausschaut wie am Donnerstag, helft ihr mir putzen 
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (13. September 2008)

geht doch....)

freu mich schon auf morgen endlich mal wieder ne  längere tour mit mehr leuten )

dann sach ich mal bis morgen früh... 

hau mich jetzt vor die klotze


----------



## Laktatbolzen (13. September 2008)

@ andy wenn du eh die grüne fahren willst sei doch einfach morgen um 10 uhr in sengscheidt und fahr mit uns....

gruß tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (13. September 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @ andy wenn du eh die grüne fahren willst sei doch einfach morgen um 10 uhr in sengscheidt und fahr mit uns....
> 
> gruß tilo



ich bin aber kein schneller radler. da hättet ihr nix von, glaub mir.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (14. September 2008)

so ich bin wieder heil zuhause angekommen...am ende hatte ich 106 km auf der uhr...
boh bin ich im arsch.... dem 12,5 kilo liteville sei dank...das ding muss leichter werden 


war echt ne schöne tour mit euch das müssen wir wiederholen. 

gruß tilo


----------



## kit3 (14. September 2008)

ja ja,wunderschön wars
ich glaub ich brauch morgen einen rollstuhl

gruß,alex.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (14. September 2008)

freut mich wenn´s gefallen hat ...

das nächste mal iss nightride angesagt...


----------



## k.wein (14. September 2008)

Ich habe zwar nur 75 km auf der Uhr, aber die Beine sind auch etwas schwer. Ich war heute noch mit der Familie und Hund zwei Stunden in Spichern wandern. Im Wald zur Stafel gings ziemlich bergauf durch tiefen Boden, aber um 14:10 war ich zu Hause.
Ich fahre nächste Woche am Montag und Mittwoch. Nightride wäre super. 

Gruß.
        Karsten
Ach so :  Wetter ,Strecke und Mitfahrer waren super heute.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (14. September 2008)

kannst auch net genug bekommen oder^^

wie wäre es mit mittwoch abend mit nem nightride??

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (14. September 2008)

Wann und wo ?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (14. September 2008)

wie wäre es mit 18 uhr oben in spicheren am panzer....dürfte ungefähr die mitte sein


----------



## k.wein (14. September 2008)

Das passt. Wenn sich was ändert, können wir ja telefonieren.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (14. September 2008)

ei supii..... dann sach ich mal bis mittwoch 
wünsch noch nen schönen abend...


gruß tilo


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. September 2008)

ihr hardcoreradler ihr 

naja, so weit und fit bin ich nit dass ich da mithalten könnte.

dafür war ich heut in riegelsberg und umgebung trailscouten. konnte nit nach IGB weil die Heckklappe von meinem Auto geklemmt hat. Habs aber heut mittag noch repariert.


----------



## kit3 (16. September 2008)

@ [email protected]

kannst du das foto vom sonntag vielleicht noch in deine fotogalerie stellen?

gruß,alex.


----------



## k.wein (17. September 2008)

Hallo Thilo,

Hier wie versprochen meine e-mail adresse

[email protected]

Das war wieder mal ne schöne kleine Tour heute. Ich hoffe am Freitag klappt es bei dir.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (18. September 2008)

Danke Dir.

Jo war super der erste Nightride für dieses Jahr, hat echt laune gemacht
Denke wir sollten einen festen wöchentlichen termin machen was meint Ihr??

Gruß Tilo


----------



## k.wein (18. September 2008)

Hallo Thilo,
Fester Termin wäre gut, wenn es mit meiner Schichtarbeit vereinbar ist, mache ich mit.
Freitag kann ich leider nicht.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## puremalt (19. September 2008)

Mi 18.00 Uhr ? Wird ja auch immer früher dunkel. Oder vorerst 19.00 Uhr?

Wochentag ist bei mir aber völlig egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (19. September 2008)

Ich denk 18 uhr iss okay...

Also dann jeden MI 18 Uhr.
Jetzt müssen wir nur noch den treffpunkt ausmachen.


----------



## puremalt (19. September 2008)

Vorschläge:
1. Messe
2. Tabaksweiher
3. SODA-Brücke (Daarler Wiesen)
4. Variabel, je nach Streckenplanung


----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. September 2008)

*Dehner (güdingen)
*Tabaksweiher
*Panzer(Spicheren)


----------



## k.wein (21. September 2008)

Hey Jungs,
Ich habe zwar nächste Woche Nachtschicht, aber evtl. am Freitag frei.
Wenn jemand fährt, lasst es mich wissen.

Thilo : Ich glaube ich habe mir deine Handynummer falsch aufgeschrieben.
Sende mir doch mal ne SMS mit der richtigen Nummer.
Gruß.
          Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (23. September 2008)

Nabend die Herren.

So 18 uhr Morgen denk ich steht noch?
Wo treffen wir uns denn??

Tabaksweiher???
oder doch Dehner??

bitte um Feedback  Tilo


----------



## puremalt (23. September 2008)

Wo soll's denn hingehen? Dingbert, Saar-Kohle-Wald, Schwarzenberg?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (23. September 2008)

wie wäre es mit bheim-dingbert??

Treffpunkt 18 uhr schleuse güdingen??


----------



## puremalt (24. September 2008)

Jepp


----------

